# Biting and Screeching



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay I am asking this for a friend who can't get on cause the site banned her e-mail for no reason.

My friend has one of the babies that hatched from my breeding pair in April. The cockatiel is named Screech. My friend is having some problems though. First of all they can't even go to the next room without him screeching and freaking out. They tried a flock call to him but they say that since he can hear them in the other room he freaks out more. I myself witnessed this yesterday because I was over at their house. 

The second problem is one that has escaladed starting yesterday. Screech has been starting to bite really hard and they don't know why. When he was younger he didn't bite at all unless it was a nibble to know what the hand was.

How can my friend discourage these behaviours??


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the screaming when they leave sounds like they "over bonded" with him 

when they got him did they pretty much spend every waking moment with him? if he chirped when they left the room , did they come running back?? 

things like that is normally the cause for the screaming 

as for the biting - a Firm NO and ignore for a few seconds and try again, it takes a while but the bird eventually gets he's not allowed to bite 

but it has to be done every time not just tried "oh it doesn't work" and stop doing it 

as for being banned for no reason - Dave has blocked certain E-mails because of the troll problem ruined it for every one I do think there is a thread on here about it, some where. and lists a few E-mails providers that are allowed.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

These links may help.

http://www3.upatsix.com/liz/articles/biting.html

http://www.rationalparrot.com/biting.html

http://www.rationalparrot.com/screaming.html


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> as for being banned for no reason - Dave has blocked certain E-mails because of the troll problem ruined it for every one I do think there is a thread on here about it, some where. and lists a few E-mails providers that are allowed.


^^^this doesn't make sense because I use the same e-mail provider as her and I wasn't banned. I even tried letting her use my other e-mail and IT was banned. If you find the thread about it can you post it here please. I sent Dave and message but he hasn't replied. My friend is really upset about not being able to goet on.

Thanks for the advice I'll send it to her.


----------



## Screech (Sep 29, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> the screaming when they leave sounds like they "over bonded" with him
> 
> when they got him did they pretty much spend every waking moment with him? if he chirped when they left the room , did they come running back??
> 
> ...


Well, this is "that friend".

Yes, we spent a lot of time with Screech, but that was because he was in the living room on top of our degu cage so he could see us. The problem is, that room was never unoccupied. Since we've moved, our living room isn't as populated as it once was, and he makes loud obnoxious sounds until we come back.

I read a webpage about how to discourage screeching, but the problem is, we've tried. My dad locks him in the bathroom if he won't stop, and he doesn't stop. No matter how long he is in there for, if he hears voices (even the television or music), he'll screech. Any sign of life sets him off.

*Edit: I was using a Hotmail email, which was suggested on the page. That email had been my main for the past 3 years. I made a new one a week or so ago and just signed up using it (it's .co.uk for some reason, it wouldn't change..), and it worked. I am confused as to why.


----------

